# Homemade Pole mount for Contour+



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

So i got this telescoping pole from work. (its from a siffer or broom or soemthing)

Slid the plastic handle off and put a couple bmx grips on with a bar plug. ill be able to mount my contour to it nicely. Just twist and extend. 
all thats left is to add a leash some how. i might use an actual snowboard leash. idk i think its awesome. 

hollar...


----------



## GreatScott (Jan 5, 2011)

Ha! Good job!


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

Used an old leash to make a leash and a slippy-do-hickey


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

Whatre you using for an attachment


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

this mount.


----------



## Tarzanman (Dec 20, 2008)

Why stop at a custom pole mount? Go big or go home! I'm talking an extended arm steadicam construct mount!


----------



## Wetstuff (Dec 16, 2011)

You will find that the cam waaay out the end of that pole is actually pretty steady already. The most Contours are pretty heavy. 

And you probably will not need a leash - 'soon as you drop it, the cam likely becomes a drag on the stick - unless it lands perfectly upright. ..'maybe put a ski pole basket just up-pole of the cam. It might absorb some shock from a fall + add tons of drag.  

Jim


----------



## zk0ot (Nov 9, 2009)

not worried about it running down hill more to avoid dropping it at all. kinda like the basket idea to take some impact tho.... will think about that a bit


----------

